# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Who should Ben pick?

## Chris_2k11

Who should Ben pick?   Louise or Lisa?

----------


## di marco

neither

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I agree Di Marco but i'd prefer him to be with Lisa rather than Louise. What do you think Birks?

----------


## Ella.

I would rather he went out with Becca or someone like that, I cant stand Lisa and she's had far too many storylines recently IMO.

----------


## di marco

ella, i was also thinking that becca would be good for him to go out with but i want becca and jake to get back together

----------


## daisy38

None, he could do a lot better!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

exactly my thoughts daisy   :Smile:

----------


## soapaddict

I think Lisa.

You can tell they both have the hots for one another

----------


## Debs

I think he should be with lisa

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know is why all the men go for lisa.

----------


## di marco

i want to know that as well, whats so great about lisa. maybe its cos she comes across as easy...............

----------


## hellsbells

I like the character of Lisa personally and can see exactly why men are attracted to her. Besides being very naturally pretty (without having to be caked in makeup and wear skimpy clothes), she also has a very warm and open personality. Down to earth, confident in herself, able to easily fit in with the guys, have a beer and all that, without being worried about her hair or her nails breaking. She's also the kind of girl you can imagine being friends with.

----------


## DennisRbabe

> Who should Ben pick?   Louise or Lisa?


He would be a tad hypercitical if he dated Lisa because he threw Jake out because he slept with her! But they would make a nice couple  :Wub:

----------


## true.moon

um dunno.. but if i had to choose   would go for lisa, to me they just suit

----------


## Krystal Klear

i dont like either of them and i lurve ben, but i think lisa's the best of a bad situation!   :Searchme:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

[QUOTE=DennisRbabe]He would be a tad hypercitical if he dated Lisa because he threw Jake out because he slept with her!QUOTE] 
Totally! It looks like Lisa and Ben are going to get together but I think she acts more like his mother around him. And has she learnt nothing from Jake! Maybe she is just working her way through Dan's friends because she misses him. Dan must be turning in his grave!

----------


## fabg22

i definately think lisa as louise is such a bitch and so stuck up thinking that shes better than everyone else!

----------


## fabg22

definatlely lisa as lousie is sucj a b****h thinkin that shes better than everyone else!

----------


## MichelleS

Lisa definitely! I hate Louise, she's so smug and annoying.   :Thumbsdown:  I think Lisa and Ben would make a really nice couple.

----------


## Amz84

> Lisa definitely! I hate Louise, she's so smug and annoying.   I think Lisa and Ben would make a really nice couple.


100% agree with u!!

----------


## *Cris*

*hate Louise hate louise hate louise hate louise hate louise hate louise hate louise hate louise hate louise*. She is so stuck up and her nose is quite wierd. She's not really that pretty either. I REALLY don't like her. The way she thinks she owns the halls and how she thinks she has this hold over Jez.........she doesn't.* I HATE LOUISE!!!*

----------


## littleangel

i think he should go out with lisa as its obvious he likes her, he just doesnt think its right as she dans little sister but that shouldnt matter 
and i think that louise is a bitch 
does anyone agree?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think lisa too. they obviously REALLY like eachother. plus, i really can't stand Louise!

----------


## Abbie

LISA LISA LISA they would make a great couple  i think LISA

----------

